# Europeans



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yoohooo


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

This is highly irregular.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Hello fellow european :lol


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello there


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

Im too shy to say where I am living in Europe but I was curious to see if there were many others here or not.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey tootoo  yesyes


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm from Europe.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey, me too. What a coincidence!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Greetings


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Aye ! Hello Europe


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

hi :um


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

tootooshy said:


> Im too shy to say where I am living in Europe but I was curious to see if there were many others here or not.


Why is that? Are you afraid that someone might recognize you? :afr


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Why is that? Are you afraid that someone might recognize you? :afr


Maybe, I brought up a pretty personal story because I was looking for advice and it involves another person so I think it is best if I am anonymous. At least in the forums. Private messages are fine though I think.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello there, fellow Europeans!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not European, but I once went to England for a year. Does that count?


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

When is the big European meet?


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

Where are all the other Europeans who suffer from SA? Do they have their own forums?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

There is an UK SA forum. Thats the only one i am aware of.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Iceland is in Europe but geographically I live on the North-American plate.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

tootooshy said:


> Im too shy to say where I am living in Europe but I was curious to see if there were many others here or not.


Is it Liechtenstein?


----------



## Lost in Universe (Oct 2, 2011)

One more here.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

country name would be nice instead of europe (holland)


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Hey y'all, count me in 
(BTW: anyone else from Switzerland, here? I would make a thread, but I think there are no others, so it'd be pretty useless...)


----------



## Savona (Oct 16, 2011)

I am from Germany. I would be interested in a European meeting, too. I know there are several SA Forums in each country. I am surprised that here are so many people from different countries like Iceland, Switzerland etc. 

I am also interested in writing by ICQ, MSN or calling with Skype. 

Greetings
Savona


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

It's nice to see there are Europeans here. Though, I still think more people from Europe should join this forum as there isn't one for all of us. 

Europe is so divided unlike the U.S...


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Final Countdown anyone?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings from Denmark.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

A hearty hello from Holland.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

Berlin Anyone ?


----------



## arronax (Jun 13, 2011)

My 2 cents, I'm from Paris.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

En-ger-land.


----------

